# Snowboarding this weekend- looking for buddies



## Gypsyblogger (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi. I did not see a Trip Planner section specifically for snow riding. So, here we go...

I'm driving up to one of the ski resorts on Saturday... not sure which one yet. Was curious to know if anyone wanted to join me. I'm practicing riding in the trees so, a buddy who wants to to patient and ride with me would be appreciated. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## l-dot (Dec 20, 2003)

I might be able to go to Abasin or Keystone this sunday. I suck in the trees and would like to practice as well. Oh, but I left my board at loveland and need to try and get it back. If I can't I might rent some tele's and try that.

-leo


----------

